# I'm trying to get back to drawing horses...



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I have to say, it's been a few months/years since I've drawn a life-looking horse. I'm not sure why.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you draw a picture for me??


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, you are really, really good! I love the dog, what breed is he? It looks like an italian greyhound?

Would you like mire photos to draw? I would be happy to post some, lol. I won't be rude and post them unless you give me permission however :-D


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I spent a few more minutes on a different drawing just now, it's coming back! Haha!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Wow, you are really, really good! I love the dog, what breed is he? It looks like an italian greyhound?
> 
> Would you like mire photos to draw? I would be happy to post some, lol. I won't be rude and post them unless you give me permission however :-D


Yup, it's an Italian Greyhound. I totally want one, but have a Chessie and a Setter instead. Haha!

Sure you can post a photo. Just one though, so choose wisely.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

paintluver said:


> Could you draw a picture for me??


Sure, post one photo. I'll give it a go.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks! here's a head shot


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

could you draw me a picture to?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents - Okay, having a photo to reference I think is the key for me. I'm not quite satisfied, but I think I need to dig out the rest of my pencils and my charcoal. I can't get the depth I want using a regular #2 pencil. 

Sorry, I also skipped his pretty hair. Haha, maybe in the future I'll do those perfect braids.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great! 








I cant wait to see it!! (I can get a diff. pic of you want.)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

wow, you've got an excellent eye and your shading and proportions are spot on. That dog is fantastic, and the only thing you need to do is pull out your darker pencils, in my opinion.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

toadflax said:


> wow, you've got an excellent eye and your shading and proportions are spot on. That dog is fantastic, and the only thing you need to do is pull out your darker pencils, in my opinion.


Thanks, it's been about three years since I've done this. I minored in art in college and then, well, life happened. Haha! Now if only I can remember where the movers packed my art supplies and in what box of the attic....


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, your amazing would you liek to draw some picture of my horses, if not dont worry. ill post some pictures and you can choose. i can wait for such talented artwork like yours. 




























THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

For anybody else who posts in the future. PLEASE do not post photos of your horses unless I ask you to. If you ask if I'm willing to draw your horse and I say yes, that's fine and dandy. Otherwise, please don't assume that I will do it.

I post for criticism and comments, not for unpaid commission-work. Sorry to be snide about it. Thanks!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You are amazing! I can't get over how realistic that italian greyhound looks.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much, it's amazing! I love how well you captured his expression 

And I understand about asking before posting pictures. I usually try not to ask ( I think it's rude to just put pictures in every artists thread unless they ask for photos). But you have such beautiful work I couldn't resist :-D


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

You're amazing.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Thank you so much, it's amazing! I love how well you captured his expression
> 
> And I understand about asking before posting pictures. I usually try not to ask ( I think it's rude to just put pictures in every artists thread unless they ask for photos). But you have such beautiful work I couldn't resist :-D


I really don't mind if people ask if I can do it. Because then I don't have to flip through a magazine to find a good horse to draw. 

I've done a bit of updating on your drawing, and I'm scanning it in now.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Since it's in the daytime, I am scanning in images instead of taking photos with my webcam. I still haven't been able to track down my drawing back, and I searched high and low. Looks like I have to hit up Michaels now (oh darn  haha).

So here's the dog drawing:


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

And here is the horse:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see what Romeo's picture looksl ike! You are so amazing at drawing!!!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Paintluver - Here's your Romeo.

I'm not sure exactly what his ears look like, so I improvised. 

After I spend a bit more time on it, I'll scan it in.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I have to add, I've never tried drawing a white horse before... it's rather difficult!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Looking at it now, on the computer, I can see that his ears need to be slid forward and he needs more forelock. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Yup, I'm much happier with these ears and forelock.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Paintluver - Here's Romeo scanned in.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Haha, I think my scanner needs some cleaning!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Thank you so so much! I love it! You are amazing! (sorry about his ears being cut off! lol)


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I'm updating with one more that I sketched for Paintluver. As you can tell, I picked up new graphite pencils today, makes SUCH a difference.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That's beautiful, so delicate and what lovely expression.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You are so good! Thank you so much for drawing my boys! I have them printed out and hanging next to their pictures on my wall. Thank you again!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

If you dont mind, I would love a drawing of Dozer. You are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love your drawing for Paintluver. And the one of your husband in the beginning is very good too. I've been working on people this year-a lot harder than I thought!


----------

